# Ruger LC9 Striker Fired Will Be Soon Released



## robkarrob (Apr 12, 2014)

Just posted, but not yet official. I do think this is real and not a hoax. Someone posted this link to Ruger's description of the new gun, but currently Ruger denies the gun. I think it will be introduced soon.

Bob

FOLLOW UP

Ruger denies the gun, but this Gunbroker seller already has one up for sale:

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=432018573

link to PDF description: Ruger Forum


----------

